# Pencil Butane Torchs



## bigrich0086

11 Available Brand new.

Run on butane- Not included and will be shipped empty. Does not work well if you buy crappy butane. Better you buy better it performs
15-20mins per full tank

Can be used as regular torch for anything.

Price is $8 Each Shipped First Class Mail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7-85s2wqQ


----------



## wolfeking

do they have their own ignition source or are they externally ignited?


----------



## bigrich0086

Require external source for lighting.


----------



## wolfeking

I may be interested in a few later. Ill message you when I am sure.

Woo...700 post.


----------



## bigrich0086

No problem. 

I love playing with these things.


----------



## bigrich0086

Only 15 left


----------



## Troncoso

Hmm...Any reason to have more than one? and what are the demensions? rather, how long is it? I'm at work so I can't watch the video, or see a picture if there was one, but I'm interested.


----------



## bigrich0086

I bought them in bulk to resell online and in the storefront. their about 8" long and thickness of a sharpie marker


----------



## bigrich0086

Bump


----------



## bigrich0086

bump... 14 left


----------



## Mark4_4

check my thread you posted on


----------



## bigrich0086

bump..


----------



## 1337dingo

so you put butane in the end of the torch, then light it? so its a big lighter?


----------



## bigrich0086

its beyond a lighter, the flame reaches over 1500oF.


----------



## 1337dingo

is that legal? thats ~ 853degrees °C

=EDIT=
 i'm not sure if my calculation from F to C was rite, was using a formula i learnt in grade 10 
(°F  -  32)  x  5/9 = °C


----------



## bigrich0086

Yes its legal, its a torch. Torches are meant to get HOT with high TEMPS. 

Think they would be sold in stores or online if it wasnt legal

theres bigger models that are litle bigger than this that reach 2500F


----------



## 1337dingo

i would totaly, but dont really have a need for one


----------



## bigrich0086

I dont have a need for one but its a fun lil tool to mess around with. Comes in handy with soldering wires for me when needed.


----------



## 1337dingo

how  high is the flame? like how safish is it if in normal hands, im not gonna light it and burn somthing 1 meter in front of me am i?


----------



## bigrich0086

flame is adjustable from 1" to 3" and thats it. Anything lower or higher the flame will go out.


----------



## z400

I'll take 2


----------



## bigrich0086

PM Sent


----------



## bigrich0086

Still have some for sale.


----------



## z400

I forgot all about this man, i replied to your PM

I still want 2


----------



## z400

Received both torches today, Thanks a bunch man!!


----------



## bigrich0086

No problem, be sure not to use garbage cheap butane. Buy the best as it will have no particles in it to clog the tips.


Theres also a tiny metal filter in the tip, if you take it out you turn it into a 3ft flame thrower. I discovered this by accident when i was cleaning tip and forgot to put filter back in.


----------



## z400

That is nuts!

I havent played with mine yet, i need to pick up some butane.


----------



## bigrich0086

Still More to go around


----------



## bigrich0086

Bump


----------



## z400

I just got mine going tonight. lol 


Here's a video i shot 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm60AIs5NWQ


----------

